# May I have your attn. peez!



## ucfsae81

great i just need a partner with a boat and i'm all set


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

use the gheenoe!


----------



## chandler27

Makes me feel bad when I out fish ya so ill prob sit this one out lol   ;D


----------



## Guest

> Makes me feel bad when I out fish ya so ill prob sit this one out lol  ;D


Yea, throw it down and leave. : :


----------



## deerfly

my therapist won't let me compete anymore, I can't remember if its the alcohol or the weapons charges or what. :-/


----------



## LoneRanger

I am planning on fishing the fall tour for sure~


L.R.


----------



## Guest

> my therapist won't let me compete anymore, I can't remember if its the alcohol or the weapons charges or what. :-/


Therapist or parole officer? :-/ :-/ :-/  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

> my therapist won't let me compete anymore, I can't remember if its the alcohol or the weapons charges or what. :-/



I thought it was becasue the walker would not fit on the boat ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> my therapist won't let me compete anymore, I can't remember if its the alcohol or the weapons charges or what. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was becasue the walker would not fit on the boat ;D ;D
Click to expand...


Now that was funny. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

thats it, you punks are lookin' fer trouble now. I'm gonna go take a nap, but when I wake up you better watch your back!


----------

